# Tape measures, Any good ones?



## coffeetime

I go thru a few of these each year at the machine shop. I can't seem to find any that will stand up to daily use for more then about a year. Does anyone have one that seems to outlast all the others?

Mike


----------



## Big Dave

I always buy the silver cased 30 footer from Stanley. I'm always replacing it. Best part is I have a lumber yard that still warranty's them and when it's broke I hand it to them and they hand me a new one for free.


----------



## TexasTimbers

I prefer the FatMax for general construction hands down. I would love to have the money Ihave spent on construction tapes and have bought them by the case in the past. My experience says nothing even comes close for general construction to the FatMax for durability, blade extension, recoil strength and smoothness, ease of reading, and accuracy of the sliding rivets allowing for inside/outside measuring.

For woodworking I reach for my Tajima G-Lock. I prefer the white background it has as a bonus to it's high quality hardy construction.

For logging, my Bailey's logging tape.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

Having just picked up a Fatmax.... I like it too.... But I do have Craftsman ones as they're a Lifetime warranty one............. but the local sears closed... and don't get me started on the whole Kmart thing.... (they won;t Honor Sears giftcards.... yet you can buy the things there)


----------



## coffeetime

Who makes the Fatmax? or is that the name of the company?

Mike


----------



## Clutchcargo

FatMax is made by Stanley. It boasts an 11' standout. There's also the FatMax Extreme that has a 13' standout. Isn't there an Ultra Extreme version out there too? Anyway, these are aproaching the $30 for the longer ones.
My personal favorite is the Klein 918-25RE (25') or 918-30RE (30'). They were sold by Lowes under the Cobalt name. Now, unfortuneatly, Lowes carries the cheaper version. 
What I like about it is it is labeled on both sides of the tape and you can also hook both sides. It has a rubber coating so it won't slide down the roof (personal experience with my chrome Stanley).


----------



## Burlkraft

I've had all kinds....I don't know about how they last, because I can't seem to keep one long enough to wear one out....:glare: :glare: :glare: 

Somewhere out there there's a large pile of tape measures.......:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## MinConst

I kinda recycle my tapes. When one starts to get cut up and ugly I move it to the truck and use it for estimating. I have a couple of the Fat Max tapes now. The standout is great. And it is easy to read. I think I like this one better than the green Stanley in the truck.
I've been seeing this tape that is flat don't know the name off hand but looks like it might be a handy tape for the flatness alone. Puts the mark on the surface not 1/8" off like the standard tapes do. With older eyes it might just help.


----------



## Jeekinz

I had a Blue Point tape years ago that was great. The back had alot of conversion tables and even a circumference rule. I, too was in a machine shop at the time. It was as durable as a standard tape, but alot more features.


----------



## TexasTimbers

Not familiar with a Blue Point sounds like a goodun.


----------



## coffeetime

I've not herd of a Blue Point either. Guess I'll have to take a look through the wish books and see. I did see in a sales flier a Stareet (sp?) 1" wide by 25' for $8.99. Now this is a top of the line tool company but that just seems to cheap. Wondering if they too are now buying form overseas.

Mike


----------



## TexasTimbers

Starrett makes some good tools but I don't care for their tape measures.


----------



## ewils91

Blue Point is a division of Snap-On tools.

http://snapon.com/


----------



## nywoodwizard

My favorite will always be the silver stanleys.


----------



## skymaster

coffeetime; you can try www.fastcap.com they have many types and are pretty good
JackM​


----------



## coffeetime

Well I bought a FatMax, so we will see. Seems kinda big, guess it will be easier to find after I set it down. I'm always looking for something....

Mike


----------



## brewmebaby

at work (i'm a millwright) i use the standard stanley 25'. at home in the shop, i use the smaller stanley 12'. i have an electric buggy to cart around my tools at the job, but at home in the shop i like the smaller tape because it fits nicely in the pocket of my shop apron and with the belt clip removed, it is low profile as well as almost weightless.


----------



## solidwoods

*Recycle Reuse*

When a tape breaks, I break off a length of the beginning and reuse it.
I have a 3' and an 8' at the mill, a 8' in the show room, and a couple 2' in the shop.
jim


----------



## beater82

I would be ecstatic if I could get a fat max or any other tape too last a year.:thumbsup: I live on the oregon coast so in the winter I'll go through 3 of them easy. The rust factor is unreal. I wipe it down daily with teflon spray and they still rot up. It's actually is gettin' pretty old. My arm is gettin' a workout framing with galvies too.


----------



## JGarth

I also "second" the Fat Max....


----------



## Daveb

Slightly off-point from the reliability question, but I love my Center-Point tape measure. It has two scales. The second scale instantly tells you the center of the main scale - just by looking at the corresponding number. Can't say how many times I've used that feature.

I edited this post to include a link to a photo:
http://www.rockler.com/gallery.cfm?offerings_id=1256&r=3


----------



## osweezea

FatMax for sure!


----------



## cabinetman

I've always used a 16' 3/4" Stanley in the shop, and either a 25' x 1" or a 30' x 1" in the field, or for estimates. In the shop, the 16' fits better in the hand for using daily. I have several of each size, but starting a project, I'll use the same tape start to finish. I also use a folding rule in the shop on occasion. I've known some craftsmen that will only use a folding rule.


----------



## coffeetime

I've had the Fatmax 6 months now. I was using it today and thought how the thing still looks new. I still don't like how big it is but I must admit it is holding up really well.

Mike


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

I like the new Fatmax Extremes........ the blade standoff is something else.... and it seems to have a really durable protection on the first 12' or so........


----------



## woodman42

:thumbsup: Fatmax on construction and large projects.:thumbsup: 
I use one of those flat tapes for small workshop projects.


----------



## joasis

I use a 35' Fat Max.....and they survive anything except concrete.


----------



## Bruce B

Anyone make a tape with a white backround everything I have has a yellow backround ?

Bruce.


----------



## cabinetman

Bruce B said:


> Anyone make a tape with a white backround everything I have has a yellow backround ?
> 
> Bruce.



If you have to have white here's one for ya.


----------



## Bruce B

cabinetman said:


> If you have to have white here's one for ya.


Cabinetman.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## End Grain

I have several brands including Klein, Starrett, Lufkin (older), Stanley PowerLok, Fat Max and also an imported "flat tape" woodworker's model from Rockler which is really terrific. 10', 16' 25' and 30'. Mostly, I use the 16' tapes because they're more compact and the long standout tapes (11' +) have too pronounced a curve in the blades to make them practical for my particular needs.

Home Depot used to sell a 25' tape named Big Johnson that was an exceptional value and very well made but they have since replaced it with their own Workforce brand which is in my opinion just a run-of-the-mill imported tape. Cooper has a few good ones under the Lufkin name that are smooth and have good return springs. Pretty much all of them are imported from China or Mexico nowadays but if you look around, you can still find a few that are made in the U.S.A.


----------



## Corndog

I don't mean to offend any carpenters out there but aren't tape measures
on par with horseshoes and hand grenades??? Close is good enough.
I don't know any houses that are built to the 1/16" around here!!!:laughing: 

Just my .002":laughing:


----------



## cabinetman

Corndog said:


> I don't mean to offend any carpenters out there but aren't tape measures
> on par with horseshoes and hand grenades??? Close is good enough.
> I don't know any houses that are built to the 1/16" around here!!!:laughing:
> 
> Just my .002":laughing:



Tape measures and their use can almost be laughable. I've got a buddy who has his own shop, and he couldn't wait to show me a gift he received. It was a tape measure with a built in AM/FM radio, pencil sharpener, laser, calculator, and flashlight, with a ring for keys. He thought I would be jealous. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Actually, I chuckle at the posts about how accurate some woodworkers are with digital this and that, run out gauges and calipers that read into 6 places to the right of the decimal. Ordinarily, until my eyesight gets haywire, I read a tape to 1/64" and that's about it. It may be necessary to sight half of that but not very often.


----------



## End Grain

FYI. Checked and Amazon.com has both the 16' and 25' Big Johnson tape measures. They get rave reviews there from those who bought them.


----------



## skymaster

12' Stanley, fits nice in apron pocket, case is an EZ 2" dimension to remember. Other than that 25' stanley cause case is 3" I can remember that also LOL LOL


----------



## Corndog

I shall refrain from any vulgar comments about said "Big Johnson".:shifty:


----------



## End Grain

That's probably why the company sells so many of them. *LOL


----------



## karma_carpentry

I use a 16' Fat Max on my belt. It's small enough to be comfortable. I'm doing mostly finish work. I keep a 25' around but for any long lengths I tend to mark 10' and then measure from the other side, and add together.


----------



## Ken Johnson

Woodcraft has some FastCap tape measures with unique features. They all have a white spot in the side that you could write on and erase later. Another one you could write directly on the scale. I think one even had a limp tape that could wrap around corners.


----------



## karma_carpentry

*FastCap*

I have tried FastCap tapes and they're okay, but they're not great, in my opinion. Not marked on both edges of the tape, a bit flimsy, and I never used the write-on-the-tape feature.


----------



## Ken Johnson

karma_carpentry said:


> I have tried FastCap tapes and they're okay, but they're not great, in my opinion. Not marked on both edges of the tape, a bit flimsy, and I never used the write-on-the-tape feature.


Good to know!


----------



## Corndog

cabinetman said:


> I've known some craftsmen that will only use a folding rule.


Like one of these???


----------



## End Grain

UPDATE:

After have read so many good reviews of it and after having posted such about it here, I caved in and bought a *Big Johnson* 16' tape measure through Amazon. Well, in addition to being able to say that I actually do have "one"  , the tape measure itself is very well made and has several good features. It's made in England and comes with a special belt clip that remains on your belt but allows the tape to hang securely, swivel as needed and be easily removed or reinserted. That's a great feature. Also, the end of the tape is completely visible all the way from dead zero up - no metal clip and rivet to bscure the first 1/4" or 3/8" of the tape. Very ingenous way that they did it, too. Solid and pretty ergonomic. A terrific buy and one can never have too many tape measures. Probably not the best tape for really rough or brutal use, but it'll work well and last a long time for the majority of the users out there.


----------



## TexasTimbers

End Grain, I checked out the tapes at amazon. They make a 25 and 30 foot also, but I did not see where they give a description of the tape itself. Does it have metric on one side and SAE on the other? 

I prefer a tape with no metric. I also don't like tapes that have the actual 1/8" 1/4" etc. markings on them. I can't reads those tapes. Do you mind posting a picture of the actual tape itself? Not the body just the tape so I can see the markings. Thanks.


----------



## End Grain

Here's some pix of the 16' Big Johnson Tape Measure I just got.


----------



## johnep

Never seen one of those in the UK. Will have a google.
We went metric in 1971 and I have converted myself to thinking in cms.
rest of the world is metric. Remember the incident at NASA where lbs and kgs confused.
johnep


----------



## Corndog

Canada is "officially" metric but we still [at least I do] use imperial.


----------



## aclose

johnep said:


> Never seen one of those in the UK. Will have a google.
> We went metric in 1971 and I have converted myself to thinking in cms.
> rest of the world is metric. Remember the incident at NASA where lbs and kgs confused.
> johnep


hmm, i remember learning the metric system in first or Second grade. it was the way of the future. now 30+ years later we still refuse to convert. oh well...


----------



## brmadeira

*metric tape measures?*

Here in Brazil every tape measure you buy is marked with both imperial and metric scales. But they are mostly all made of cheap breakable plastic. The last several times I was in the States, I couldn't find a tape measure marked in metric. Are there any?

Brian in Brazil


----------



## TexasTimbers

You Brits can't blame us, the US, on the Imperial system. You blokes invented it!

Not only that, you still use it in many facets of your culture. Don't you still buy your draught beer by the pint? I believe it is the _official_ UK law that it must be sold in pints? 

Your commercial railways (not the modern metros/tram etc.) still officially use MPH for speed and miles and yards for distance. 

In precious metals trading the Troy pound was banned from use but the Troy ounce is still allowed and in fact often used.

Pint containers of milk used to be, and I believe still are available, right alongside half-litre eh?

And I often hear BBC reporters (not BBC America either I listen to BBC Europe on my worldband) still giving fuel costs in prices per gallon with the liter price per 100km as the after thought not vice versa. 

I also hear alot of "Miles per Gallon" references when discussing Parlimentary regs dealing with alternative energy issues regarding mandates/deadlines to EU auto manufacturers. 

I also hear alot of Farenheit temps being given before or after Celcius reading during weather reports and forecasting for London and the like. 

Finally (but I am sure there are more exampkes I don't know about) the EU was going to pass a law banning the display of Imperial equivalents on food and beverage labels and highway road signs etc. But they abolished that law due to overwhelming opposition from British Merchants. 

So - it don't look sound like to me Europe is totally metric. :no:


----------



## bigmikeb

Get a Craftsman 25' and return it free of charge as often as you like.


----------



## Daren

I know this is about tape measures...I just wanted to chime in. When I was in the construction trade I used a Craftsman 25'. I still have some around, just don't use them that much.

I am not comfortable using them in the wood shop for most things. Does anyone use a stick rule (besides Geoff) ? This is my favorite measuring device. The old Lufkin 72" "extension rule". The 6" brass slide out helps me measure inside of dowel holes or a million other places. Like dado depth or marking in from the edge of a board, if I need 5/16" I know with the extension rule I get 5/16". (without having to start on 1" and subtract, you know what I mean)

I guess if I was building cabinets I would still use a tape. Most of my stuff is smaller. I just like the stick rule, especially the extension rule. Just wondering if anyone else used them too ? I grabbed 3 from the cabinet (the numbers are plumb wore off the wood on the first 6" of the one the brass is extended, I may have to retire it)


----------



## joesdad

I use the new 25' Stanley FatMax for trim jobs. $25 though? What a rip. But that sucker _will_ easily stand out 13' for long measures like when you're installing crown from a scaffold, ladder, etc.

In the shop I mostly use a small 12' tape in my apron for most cuts, but mostly steel rules 6, 18, 24 for everything else.


----------



## TexasTimbers

I have some stick rules like those Daren. They are the high quailty of the day too, with the brass sliding extension inserts etc. They belonged to my Mom's uncle. I tried to use them for a while but I just do not believe they are as accurate, at least for me, as a good quality steel tape. 

The tape has finer markings, and it lays on the workpiece 1/64" of an inch away allowing for a more accurate transfer to the workpiece. Now that is just for me. I realize your experience is different because I have seen your work, and I cannot say my joints are any tighter. :no:


----------



## Daren

TexasTimbers said:


> I realize your experience is different


Maybe part of it is a carry over from my first trade. When I was a plumber/pipefitter you were required to show up on the job with 3 tools (I had 4, since I was a welder I carried my own hood). The 3 were a torpedo level, pair of channel lock pliers and a 6' rule. The contractor supplied any other tools you would need. They all gave the guys 25'-35' tapes, cause they were faster. But you still carried your stick rule too.

I guess 15 years of having a stick rule in my pocket every single day (42 years for my Dad ), I just got more comfortable with it than most.

I said I don't use a tape that much, that was kinda wrong. I do have one on my belt all the time. If I am pulling lumber for myself or someone else, I am not messing with the stick rule. For ball park measurements I use the tape. I am just more comfortable with the stick for layout.

And I do like to pull about 3' of the tape out while it is still on my belt and play air guitar.


----------



## End Grain

I have a few 6' folding rules and several really old ones of both wood and metal. I have two of the old 24" double folders that are neat. I retired my old wooden Lufkin (pre-Cooper and pre-China) one with the brass extension to the shop along with an old Craftsman ruler and now carry a synthetic Rhino 6' folder to my jobs. Seems to be of a good quality and it reads and folds/unfolds easily enough.


----------



## woodman42

I use mainly fat max. I do use a story stick every now and then, does that count?


----------



## bigredc

To me it's a no brainer. craftsman has a liftime warrenty. I've been useing them for 20 years. They work great, if you break anything on it you get a new one. I always break the belt clip from catching it on stuff. I'm going on about 7 years. I've broke them in months doing something dumb, or gone a year or more. I've probably traded it 6-7 times.


----------



## End Grain

bigredc said:


> To me it's a no brainer. craftsman has a liftime warrenty. I've been useing them for 20 years. They work great, if you break anything on it you get a new one. I always break the belt clip from catching it on stuff. I'm going on about 7 years. I've broke them in months doing something dumb, or gone a year or more. I've probably traded it 6-7 times.


I stopped all dealings with Sears over a year and a half ago. They offer me absolutely no advantage or benefit over the home centers, Amazon or other on-line sellers.

K-Mart has ensured that the new Sears is not your daddy's Sears, at least here in Arizona. They pretty much now refuse to replace most hand tools and all power tools at store level. They have done so with me in the past and with many other folks I speak with in the course of business. They _suggest_ returning the tool to one of their service centers for repair under the applicable warranty. Very often, Craftsman hand tools come with only a 90-day limited warranty, not a lifetime free replacement one. Perhaps it's different where you live. If it is and if they'll replace a tape measure for you, that's great. Stick with them.


----------



## bigredc

That is a shame. The K mart thing has been a joke. I was there for kmart stuff and saw the craftsman stuff. I use about a 12" tool bag for work. There's like an $8-$12-$18 dollar 12" tool bag. Thru trial and error I need the $18 one. They had the $18 one on a shelf marked $7.99. Not on sale, just stupidity. I grabbed 4 of them, and fun began. Of course it rang up $18.99. I got the manager showed them the shelf. It wasn't like a few got put in the wrong spot the shelf was stocked either bait and switch or stupidity. I didn't care I was getting those bags. I didn't get mad, I just played them. In the end I got 2 for about $13-$14. So yes they are up to something. I also have a mall near me with a sears hardwear on a upper level I can drive right up to the door easy parking. I'm in there a few times a month. They have never given be a bit of trouble. I bring my tapes in they say go get a new one off the shelf bing bang done. They started keeping reconditioned behind the counter for a while, that was fine with me. They don't do that anymore? They do have a bunch of recon big ratchets beind the counter. I've never had to exchange one. I do know people that refuse to shop at Sears. I just go in with my eyes open. They still have good stuff. I work on all my own vehicles, so I like there automotive tools. I've been using then for 30 years, no complaints.


----------



## Handyman

I have used the silver stanley, and a few orange lufkins. It just kills me to drop one and brake it. So I buy el-cheep-o tapes from the discount stores like Fred's, and Dollor General. Dont laugh, I get 2 to 3 years out of a $3.00 25ft tape. Now it doesn't hurt so bad to loose one or drop it off a roof onto the driveway. Thats my 2 cents


----------



## sao95

tape measures are the only thing I buy that are Craftsman, as they replace them, I haven't bought a new one in years. Even when I accidentally took a radial arm saw across the tape, they replaced it no questions asked.


----------



## jeffbayne

Daveb said:


> Slightly off-point from the reliability question, but I love my Center-Point tape measure. It has two scales. The second scale instantly tells you the center of the main scale - just by looking at the corresponding number. Can't say how many times I've used that feature.
> 
> I edited this post to include a link to a photo:
> http://www.rockler.com/gallery.cfm?offerings_id=1256&r=3



I've looked at those, and the feature would be pretty handy for me- I do a lot of picture hanging- like collages of frames- for customers. However, the one i actually looked at- at Woodcraft- didn't seem very nice- it was real rough when retracting- nothing smooth about it- and at almost $16 for a 16' tape i was less than impressed.


----------



## dbhost

I've got a Craftsman 25 foot tape measure that I bought in 1990 that still works like new.
I've got a Chrome Stanley clone el cheapo that I bought at a Dollar General for, well, a dollar. 25 footer. It is in the toolbox of my truck. I expect it to be broken in less than a month.
I've got an Orange Lufkin 25 footer that I bought when I worked at Ace Hardware back in the 90s. I guess it was 96 or so... So it is 12 years old I guess...
I have a yellow, "Ruggedized" I think "Workforce" is the name on the label. It is a yellow plastic case with rubber all the way around the outside, it is a 16 footer. I have thrown it at concrete when I was mad, and it still works fine. I have no clue where it came from. It was in the garage when I bought my house.

Over the years I have had a bevy of Chrome Stanley tapes. I find the Stanley is the least reliable of the major brands. At least under my use / abuse / misuse. 

Overall, I don't see a whole lot of difference between the $5.00 25 footer at Lowes or Home Depot, and the $16.00 Lufkin. Having said that, I like Lufkin. The town at least. And if the Lufkin tape measure company supports the jobs that those people have, I am going to buy a tape measure from them when it suits my needs...


----------



## End Grain

Lufkin, which in recent years became part of the Cooper Group (Plumb, Crescent, etc.) is now pretty much made, or at least assembled, in Mexico and China. At least for the retail tape measures I've looked at in the stores. Starrett is also doing likewise in Asia, I believe in either Singapore or Malaysia. Harder and harder to find Made in USA nowadays. We are now strictly marketers for Asia and Mexico.


----------



## Handyman

dbhost said:


> I have a yellow, "Ruggedized" I think "Workforce" is the name on the label. It is a yellow plastic case with rubber all the way around the outside, it is a 16 footer. I have thrown it at concrete when I was mad, and it still works fine. I have no clue where it came from. It was in the garage when I bought my house.
> 
> This just like the ones they sell at the discount stores for $3.00. I have 3 or 4 and used them daily.:smile:


----------



## brmadeira

Is it possible to find a tape with metric and inches in the states? I live in Brazil, and metric is important, but the tapes I am finding here are el-cheapo plastic knock-offs. They work well till you drop them the first time. Every time I am in the States I look for a quality tape that also has metric, and have yet to find one.


----------



## End Grain

brmadeira said:


> Is it possible to find a tape with metric and inches in the states? I live in Brazil, and metric is important, but the tapes I am finding here are el-cheapo plastic knock-offs. They work well till you drop them the first time. Every time I am in the States I look for a quality tape that also has metric, and have yet to find one.


Starrett makes one in 12' (4m) and it's their Tru-Lok model CH12-4ME12 which is available from Rockler Woodworking. I have two of them.


----------



## dbhost

Handyman said:


> dbhost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a yellow, "Ruggedized" I think "Workforce" is the name on the label. It is a yellow plastic case with rubber all the way around the outside, it is a 16 footer. I have thrown it at concrete when I was mad, and it still works fine. I have no clue where it came from. It was in the garage when I bought my house.
> 
> This just like the ones they sell at the discount stores for $3.00. I have 3 or 4 and used them daily.:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to have to look for a few of them. I like these tapes. They have the high vis yellow that is a LOT harder for me to misplace...
Click to expand...


----------



## dpmcreations

*Tapes..*

Oh boy the big question.. To tell you the truth in all the years, I have been using the fat max since they have come out and they have been good.. The other day I finally had to break down and buy a new one and I am impressed... The newest is the silver one with the Greenish tape and let me tell you, It is much easier to read than the standard yellow and dang it man I pulled it out and it made it to 15' without crinkling over... They are expensive compared to the yellow fat max, but so far they are worth it... The tape is wider and much easier to read... Damn do I need glasses... Nah.. I am dreaming... LOL


----------



## mkwoodworks

25' Fastcap (with the built in pencil sharpener(how cool is that?)), 24" cabinet rule, and Starrett rulers all the way down to the 6" pocket ruler.


----------



## End Grain

Although I have a 30' and several 25' tape measures, I prefer to carry a small, compact 12' or 16' tape measure on my belt throughout the day. I find that most of what I measure is less than 8'.

Just the other day, I added two more 12' tapes to my collection courtesy of Wal-Mart. A really nifty, small Bulldog (China) for $2.74 and a Stanley Leverlock (Thailand) for $2.64. The 12' Bulldog is so good and so inexpensive and so small that I'm going to buy three or four more and stockpile them.


----------



## bigredc

At work I use a 25' craftsman, ( I'm a construction electrician) but when I'm woodworking a little $3, 12' is good enough. There's no reason to carry around a big bulky tape measure. I also use a steel 36" yard stick, and 6" metal ruler and of course a 6"+ 12" combination square. and a big framing square and 12" calipers.


----------



## mkwoodworks

I do carry a fatmax for rough framing. It's kind of funny to watch someone with a flimsy little 16 footer trying to hook the top plate. after the third try they're all frustrated.:no:


----------



## Steve Clardy

End Grain said:


> Here's some pix of the 16' Big Johnson Tape Measure I just got.


I caved and got 2 of those at amazon bout a month ago.
These johnson 16' are spot on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt Crutch

I use a Craftsman. When it gets screwed up, I figure I'll trade it in on a new one under the Craftsman guarantee.


----------

